# You know how they booted Krystal from Starfox command?



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

What if Nintendo made starfox command just for that reason?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Huh? Make some sense, boy.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Huh? Is Command the one with all the nano bots?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

Hi Robert, Why are you using other FAF's users avatars?


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Because avatar trading is trendy, However a lombax avatar is all the rage right now


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Because avatar trading is trendy, However a lombax avatar is all the rage right now


 KK.

I'll stick to my bloody avatar, tyvm


8-bit said:


> Huh? Is Command the one with all the nano bots?


No.

Command is the one where team starwolf trolls Fox. 

Alot.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hi Robert, Why are you using other FAF's users avatars?


I don't know what you mean by booted. I thought it meant kicked out but obviously that never happened to Krystal, much to my dismay.

I'm using Slyck's avatar because it's sexy!


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Command is the one where team starwolf trolls Fox.
> 
> Alot.



Oh, I think I read a REALLY cheesy fanfact (NSFW) about Command. So much bad plot, so many lulz.

That's right, Assault had the nano bots. that was good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't know what you mean by booted. I thought it meant kicked out but obviously that never happened to Krystal, much to my dismay.
> 
> I'm using Slyck's avatar because it's sexy!


Krystal joined Starwolf, Obv

But since I hate Krystal, I pretend ending 3 and 4 were both canon.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 20, 2010)

Is that the DS one?
I don't follow that series, but it's cool.

Rare should never have broken BFFs with Nintendo, man...


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ending 3 and 4


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


>


Command had nine different endings.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Command had nine different endings.



Which ones are 3 & 4?

Do they have any UFO endings? :3c


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Do they have any UFO endings? :3c



Yo, Pyramid Head's throwing a BBQ party next week. Wanna come?


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yo, Pyramid Head's throwing a BBQ party next week. Wanna come?



FUCK. YEAH.

The only meat I want at that BBQ is his :3

How's the decore? I'd prefer Otherworld, if it's not too much trouble :V


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Krystal joined Starwolf, Obv
> 
> But since I hate Krystal, I pretend ending 3 and 4 were both canon.


Exactly. Command is _not canon_.

So no, Fox didn't make babies with that whore!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Which ones are 3 & 4?
> 
> Do they have any UFO endings? :3c


 



Starfox command said:


> Ending 3:The members of Star Fox had reunited once more! Again they put differences to one side and took the fight to the enemy. And when the dust cleared, peace had once again returned to Lylat. Yet Fox is still troubled by complcated feelings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ 


Starfox command said:


> Ending 4:Star Wolf rises! Across Lylat, people talk of Wolf O'Donnel and his courageous crew.But they are less kind to Krystal, feeling that she was wrong to abandon Star Fox. But she ignores the talk and proceeds with her new life as a member of Star Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, Just Fox X Falco like endings etc.​ 


SirRob said:


> Exactly. Command is _not canon_.
> 
> So no, Fox didn't make babies with that whore!


Command is canon, But not ending 2


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> *endings 3 & 4*



Cool. Krystal is good for only porn.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Cool. Krystal is good for only porn.


*Kursed


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Kursed



I don't name my food


Also: Cursed? That's just as retarded as Crystal. Might as well have name her Flaniqua, or some other fake african name


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't name my food
> 
> 
> Also: Cursed? That's just as retarded as Crystal. Might as well have name her Flaniqua, or some other fake african name


Sorry, I don't like Vore.

It's a pun.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> [/LEFT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they should just make everything not canon. Restart the series with a plot similar to a bad yaoi fanfic.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sorry, I don't like Vore.
> 
> It's a pun.



That's cool. 

I know it's a pun. But seriously. Maybe her name could be cursed in Latin??



SirRob said:


> I think they should just make everything not canon. Restart the series with a plot similar to a bad yaoi fanfic.




That'll put some ass in some seats


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That's cool.
> 
> I know it's a pun. But seriously. Maybe her name could be cursed in Latin?


We're talking about a game where the main character's name is Fox. Krystal is extremely original compared to that.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> We're talking about a game where the main character's name is Fox. Krystal is extremely original compared to that.




Yeah Krystal McNolastname.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think they should just make everything not canon. Restart the series with a plot similar to a bad yaoi fanfic.


 Again?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Again?


First StarFox doesn't count. :roll:


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> First StarFox doesn't count. :roll:


 How?


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> How?




Remember how they totally rewrote the first RE? (no dismembered hand!? why god!? WHY!!!!!?)


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Remember how they totally rewrote the first RE? (no dismembered hand!? why god!? WHY!!!!!?)


 no.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> no.




They did it to tie in RE0 and Wesker coming back from the dead.

EDIT: has Starfox ever actually had a plot?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> EDIT: has Starfox ever actually had a plot?


 A shitty one, Yes.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> They did it to tie in RE0 and Wesker coming back from the dead.
> 
> EDIT: has Starfox ever actually had a plot?


Yes, it involves world dominating monkey heads, dinosaurs, giant sentient rocks, and two sexy characters that makes the whole series worth playing.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> A shitty one, Yes.



Well, at least they gave us the "barrel roll" and the "press A to shoot"


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> and two sexy characters that makes the whole series worth playing.


Batsu???????


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> and two sexy characters that makes the whole series worth playing.




But Wesker and Pyramid Head aren't in Starfox


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Shoma???????


Yes. 8)


8-bit said:


> But Wesker and Pyramid Head aren't in Starfox


Pyramid Head is ugly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. 8)


 Batsu is hotter


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Batsu is hotter


Maybe if Shoma had some updated artwork like Batsu...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe if Shoma had some updated artwork like Batsu...


And Burning Batsu


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pyramid Head is ugly.



LolfuckyouLol XD



Batsu? Shoma?


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And Burning Batsu


O i c wat u did thar


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Batsu? Shoma?


Homos from Rival Schools



SirRob said:


> O i c wat u did thar


Burning not Flaming


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Homos from Rival Schools




._.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Homos from Rival Schools
> 
> 
> Burning not Flaming


No no no I mean you said he was hot and then you mentioned Burning Batsu and-

Sigh... Gay Batsu makes me haaappyyyyy....


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ._.


 ???????


SirRob said:


> No no no I mean you said he was hot and then you mentioned Burning Batsu and-


 And?


SirRob said:


> Sigh... Gay Batsu makes me haaappyyyyy....


 What happen to Shoma?


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

I don't know what you guys are talking about


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ???????
> 
> And?
> 
> What happen to Shoma?


Less questions, more fantasizing. Sigh... BRB~~~~


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about


http://www.fightersgeneration.com/characters3/shoma.html

http://www.fightersgeneration.com/characters/batsu.html


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think they should just make everything not canon. Restart the series with a plot similar to a bad yaoi fanfic.


 

*"Fox" sigh*

As far as lack of creativity goes... that's the only way they've got of selling more.

But really, I almost think that could make things better... as long as it doesn't isn't a "Starfox member x Starwolf member" couple.


God, these boards make me say such ridiculous things.

But in all fairness, that would make the series like a sort of *Galaxy Angel *(dating sim/romantic plot with airfights). But for gay furries.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 20, 2010)

I wasn't aware that SF: Command was canon.

Or that anyone had actually bothered playing that game.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> as long as it doesn't isn't a "Starfox member x Starwolf member" couple.


But Slippy x Wolf is hot.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But Slippy x Wolf is hot.


 

Uhhhh... LOL?

I used to think that Falco x Fox was hot.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Uhhhh... LOL?
> 
> I used to think that Falco x Fox was hot.


I used to think that too. I still think that.

But I think we can all agree that Slippy x Pikachu is hotter.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I used to think that too. I still think that.
> 
> But I think we can all agree that Slippy x Pikachu is hotter.


 
To the first: Thinking back at it, I still think it's "hot" too... I guess... maybe not... I don't know.

To second:... I don't want to comment on that one.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> To second:... I don't want to comment on that one.


Don't read my fanfic then.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't read my fanfic then.


 
Puedes apostar a que no... no... y no lo harÃ©.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> But really, I almost think that could make things better... as long as it doesn't isn't a "Starfox member x Starwolf member" couple.


So Bill, Fox, Wolf and Panther?



Martino Zorrilla said:


> God, these boards make me say such ridiculous things.


Kay.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 21, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I wasn't aware that SF: Command was canon.
> 
> Or that anyone had actually bothered playing that game.


It was a decent DS game.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Huh? Is Command the one with all the nano bots?



Is this anything like the flood?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2010)

Falco is gay.


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Is this anything like the flood?



Kinda. the plot was the best of all the games (cuz it actually HAD a plot)

  sub-important characters die


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Falco is gay.


They're all gay. Even Panther's gay. Leon's super gay.


----------



## Plantar (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're all gay. Even Panther's gay. Leon's super gay.


The whole series makes sense now!!1!


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> The whole series makes sense now!!1!


No, there's one thing that still doesn't make sense. 

Why do none of the games have a secret Fox x Wolf sex scene?


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, there's one thing that still doesn't make sense.
> 
> Why do none of the games have a secret Fox x Wolf sex scene?



They would, but yknow... "Hot coffee"


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> They would, but yknow... "Hot coffee"


It's just animal sex, and they show that on Animal Planet. :roll:


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's just animal sex, and they show that on Animal Planet. :roll:




Two lions humping 40x's in a day? Awwwright 

Two mediocre-ly rendered  humans almost getting it on? FILTH AND LIES!!!! D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2010)

It's in the dialog. Though mostly lost in translation. From what I gathered the Japanese dialog is more... playful.


----------



## Luca (May 21, 2010)

Ho cares about Krystal? I hope she stayes out of the next game. She is not helping the fandoms yiff problem any.


----------



## Riptor (May 21, 2010)

So, question: If the guy who made Bayonetta got his hands on the next Star Fox game like he wanted to, (and I mean, he apparently wants Nintendo to put a gun to his head and _force_ him) would you guys say that would be an actual improvement over the story the games have had lately?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 21, 2010)

Riptor said:


> So, question: If the guy who made Bayonetta got his hands on the next Star Fox game like he wanted to, (and I mean, he apparently wants Nintendo to put a gun to his head and _force_ him) would you guys say that would be an actual improvement over the story the games have had lately?



Well, the plot would definitely be crazier at least.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2010)

wait wait wait....

SF: Command is canon?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> wait wait wait....
> 
> SF: Command is canon?


 Uh, Yeah?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2010)

Wat

no it isn't


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wat
> 
> no it isn't


Yes it is.

And there's isn't a reason why it's not.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2010)

Um, go look at the interviews regarding Iwata and the dev head. They said it's either out of canon or somewhere in the middle of Command. They believe that the whole thing is a what-if.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, go look at the interviews regarding Iwata and the dev head. They said it's either out of canon _*or somewhere in the middle of Command*_.


Huh?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2010)

They weren't really so sure where to put the story in Command, so they said should they ever consider Command canon, it would only be up to the middle part (probably around the third mission?).


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They weren't really so sure where to put the story in Command, so they said should they ever consider Command canon, it would only be up to the middle part (probably around the third mission?).


Why couldn't the plot be "Krystal gets kicked out the series"?

It would of been a great plot.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2010)

Depends really.

Honestly, I think they'd prefer it not to be part of the plot, Command I mean.


----------



## Foxstar (May 23, 2010)

They reset the story almost every time anyway, so it doesn't really matter. And given how none of Nintendo's major characters are even in official relationships..


----------



## Verin Asper (May 23, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, go look at the interviews regarding Iwata and the dev head. They said it's either out of canon or somewhere in the middle of Command. They believe that the whole thing is a what-if.


actually thats what I know of, Only up to the mid point its canon to which they will just write up something better due to all fans were pretty much going "wtf is this shit?"


if I had it my way keep Krystal out of Starfox AND Starwolf, she is fine being part of the Cornerian military


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 23, 2010)

Who here is actually paying attention to Nintendo games and expecting decent storytelling/canon that makes sense?

I mean come on, Zelda has one of the most fucked up time lines of any on-going series.

Bowser has Alzheimer's Disease or it might as well be the absolute first time Mario has ever tried to save the Princess in each game.

I mean the only game coming out that wants to have a legit story is Metroid: Other M that I can see.

So far, Star Fox hasn't had a decent game since they tried to deviate from the simple formula of "Andross attacks, Star Fox blows shit up."  As soon as they started trying to make these plots complicated or deviate from the formula, the games started to suck horribly.  

Now there's this half-decent DS game with 7 different endings, all drastically different from the others, and you want to call them canon?

Scratch that, I meant to ask "WHY DO YOU EVEN CARE!?"

Make a decent Star Fox game for the Wii that's actually fun to play.  Then tell me what you want to make canon and what you want to ditch.


----------



## Tycho (May 23, 2010)

Nintendo should totally do something cool and kill off a MAJOR character from a series, PERMANENTLY.  e.g. Fox's Arwing gives special hug-time to an errant asteroid, with him in it.  CHARACTER KILLOFF.  Continue doing this as you see fit - kill Krystal, kill that fag Leon, kill Slippy.  Too many characters in these games anyway.

Character killoffs have the huge bonus of sending fanboys into screaming rages.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 23, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Who here is actually paying attention to Nintendo games and expecting decent storytelling/canon that makes sense?
> 
> I mean come on, Zelda has one of the most fucked up time lines of any on-going series.
> 
> ...



Nintendo fix the zelda series by simply saying "Different link each time unless we say its not


----------



## Kiva (May 23, 2010)

I personally don't like Krystal.
Reason being, Star fox adventures was boring as hell.
If she was introduced in a_ good_ game, then maybe I would like her, but the fact that she started out in possibly the worst game in the series, somehow causes me to dislike her.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 24, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Who here is actually paying attention to Nintendo games and expecting decent storytelling/canon that makes sense?
> 
> I mean come on, Zelda has one of the most fucked up time lines of any on-going series.
> 
> ...



Erm, you do know that Star Fox, Metroid, and F-Zero have straightforward stories don't you?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 24, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I personally don't like Krystal.
> Reason being, Star fox adventures was boring as hell.
> If she was introduced in a_ good_ game, then maybe I would like her, but the fact that she started out in possibly the worst game in the series, somehow causes me to dislike her.


Do note that game was originally something else, Starfox was just thrown in there


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys, What do you think of this idea?



......





Starfox: Dakimakuras


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Erm, you do know that Star Fox, Metroid, and F-Zero have straightforward stories don't you?



The point is, you shouldn't be playing those specific games for story.  Hell, most of those games were made in the late 80s/early 90s where stories were just thrown in to try and make some sense of why you're running around some alien planet looking for space pirates.

I don't keep playing Star Fox 64 because I'm vastly engrossed in the mythology of the series.  I play it because it's a fun shooter that doesn't take me weeks to finish because some writer slightly a step above the fan-fiction level of skill decided to spoon-feed me some story I couldn't give two shits about.  Same goes for F-Zero.  *It's a RACING GAME.*  Explain to me why a story is necessary or why we should care?  Cause really here's what the game comes down to:

1) Pick the car

2) Game says "Go!"

3) You race

4) You finish

5) Repeat

And that's pretty much it.  Whether I enjoyed the design is another question, but generally I don't care that Captain Falcon is some great bounty hunter or that James McCloud could be some lost cousin of the James McCloud from Star Fox.

Games today are sometimes too engrossed in their stories that they forget about actually making a GOOD game.  Just Cause 2 is one of those rare exceptions where the developer realized they were taking themselves too seriously, and made an open world that's actually FUN and not dragged down by a gritty story of some hard boiled covert operative or some shit.

And the fans certainly don't help either.  This thread is a shining example of people taking the story and the characters of Star Fox far more seriously than they really should.  Is there a place for story in the Star Fox universe?  Maybe.  But there actually needs to be a GOOD GAME behind it, otherwise you're just subjecting yourself to a shitty gaming experience solely for the means of getting to the next cutscene, and that doesn't sound like as much fun as a game should be providing.

In short, reboot Star Fox for a third time and focus on the gameplay, not what's next in the love life of Fox McCloud, new members of Star Wolf, or any other crappy plot device they're thinking of throwing in next.  There's a difference between story and premise.  And video games are one of the few mediums that "premise" is all you really need in order to flesh out an enjoyable experience.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

No one's saying about playing those games because it's a story, durrr.

It's just a small bits of canon and arguing whether it's part of it or not. People discussing about canon is all fine - we're not telling whether it's the only important thing.

Oh wait, gamers tend to not know what canon is. All they want is instant gratification. Hell, they probably couldn't even discuss.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No one's saying about playing those games because it's a story, durrr.
> 
> It's just a small bits of canon and arguing whether it's part of it or not. People discussing about canon is all fine - we're not telling whether it's the only important thing.
> 
> Oh wait, gamers tend to not know what canon is. All they want is instant gratification. Hell, they probably couldn't even discuss.



You act as if putting in a game and being satisfied with it from the get-go is a bad thing and that having nerdy discussions about canon makes you some kind of elitist.

I put the first God of War in my PS2 when it came out, was immediately thrown into a bloody battle with the undead and fought a Hydra.  It was epic and I really couldn't care less where Kratos' story was fitting in with Greek Mythology canon.  All I knew was that my $50 at the time was already worth it because I was having fun.

I can't exactly say the same about Star Fox Adventures/Assault, even after I finished both games.  Yet instead of people clamoring for more responsive controls, better usage of mission variety, or even more inventive boss battles, there tends to be more discussion about Krystal's place in Star Fox, and now these alternate endings in Command getting everybody into some overdrawn nerd fight over whether or not Fox and Krystal have kids, Krystal turns emo, or Fox and Falco go off to live a gay life of racing together.

But I guess some gamers have their heads shoved too far up their own asses, trying to analyze a story probably meant for teenagers as if it's something more than what it should be, a reason to go and blow shit up with an on-rails shooter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> that having nerdy discussions about canon makes you some kind of elitist.


Um what?

Who cares what happens in the next Starfox game, We just want Krystal dead.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Um what?



Considering I was addressing Wolfox's comments about gamers and you're taking me out of that context, I have to ask you the same question.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Considering I was addressing Wolfox's comments about gamers and you're taking me out of that context, I have to ask you the same question.


 Uhh, what kind?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh wait, gamers tend to not know what canon is. All they want is instant gratification. Hell, they probably couldn't even discuss.





Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You act as if putting in a game and being satisfied with it from the get-go is a bad thing and that having nerdy discussions about canon makes you some kind of elitist.



If that's not clear, then I don't know how to make it simpler for you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You act as if putting in a game and being satisfied with it from the get-go is a bad thing and that having nerdy discussions about canon makes you some kind of elitist.
> 
> I put the first God of War in my PS2 when it came out, was immediately thrown into a bloody battle with the undead and fought a Hydra.  It was epic and I really couldn't care less where Kratos' story was fitting in with Greek Mythology canon.  All I knew was that my $50 at the time was already worth it because I was having fun.
> 
> ...



Ah no wonder, you're the generic instant-gratification dude who puts down people who analyses stuff.

And no, nothing is wrong with it, but you suddenly showing up with that mindset when we clearly stated that we were just talking about canon makes you a douche who has his own elitist belief that gaming should be gaming solely.

No, we did not say anything about the quality of the games. No, we did not say anything which game is better. WE ARE JUST TALKING ABOUT CANON. Are you fucking stupid that you have to include those in a discussion that is irrelevant? GO READ THE WHOLE TOPIC. NO ONE FUCKING BROUGHT UP THE GAMEPLAY.

And no - keep your shitty God of War games and the idea of tweens analyzing stories (no, only adults actually analyze properly). You probably think Shadow of the Colossus is shallow too.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ah no wonder, you're the generic instant-gratification dude who puts down people who analyses stuff.



No I just have a basic understanding of the difference between games which have the luxury of having an engrossing story and mythos surrounding them and ones whose story was merely thrown together for the sake of having one or whose place should be behind the gameplay and is only there for those who really want to be invested in it.

I thoroughly enjoyed Heavy Rain, the Uncharted games, Secret of Monkey Island, and so on.  I will never throw Star Fox into the same level of storytelling or hold the importance of canon in as high regard as those franchises.



> And no, nothing is wrong with it, but you suddenly showing up with that mindset when we clearly stated that we were just talking about canon makes you a douche who has his own elitist belief that gaming should be gaming solely.



Star Fox is not a franchise that deserves careful consideration of canon.  Not even the people who worked on the damn franchise really cared, otherwise they probably wouldn't have decided to retcon the series after the failed attempt to launch Star Fox 2 and moved on to Star Fox 64.  Even Dylan Cutbert admitted that the only people who seem to be interested in the series anymore are furrys for obvious reasons not pertaining to the gameplay experience.



> WE ARE JUST TALKING ABOUT CANON. Are you fucking stupid that you have to include those in a discussion that is irrelevant? GO READ THE WHOLE TOPIC. NO ONE FUCKING BROUGHT UP THE GAMEPLAY.



And I posted my opinion that canon shouldn't be a concern when discussing Star Fox, it should be the gameplay.  My comments were relevant to the discussion, because I addressed the issue of canon while alluding to what I believe is a more important issue.  You decided to argue against my position and I have replied since discussing the importance of canon in games like Star Fox.  I don't believe that's derailing the topic in any way.  No need to rage about it.



> You probably think Shadow of the Colossus is shallow too.



False assumption there.  I loved Shadow of the Colossus and I'm among those who thought it was an underrated game that didn't get the media attention and sales numbers it deserved.  I'm also very eager to get my hands on The Last Guardian.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If that's not clear, then I don't know how to make it simpler for you.


And I said "What kind" as in "what kind of gamers"

Or are you talking about gamers in general?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And I said "What kind" as in "what kind of gamers"
> 
> Or are you talking about gamers in general?



I'm talking about Wolfox's idea of what a "true gamer" is, at least that's what I'm assuming he's alluding to from his saying that "most gamers" are only interested in instant gratification.  Even if they are, I'd like to know what's so wrong with that when you have enjoyable games like God of War or Hell, even Star Fox where you just put the game in and you're immediately thrown into the game world without having to have some elaborate back story explained to you or some lame tutorial come first, and my immediate reaction after the game is "That was fun!" and not "I wonder if Fox will ever find love."


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

Instant gratification is not bad but it should not be an end-all qualifier as to what makes games. Monster Hunter makes gamers who prefer to be gratified easily turn into a fucking rage but at the same time it is the best of its craft.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> No I just have a basic understanding of the difference between games which have the luxury of having an engrossing story and mythos surrounding them and ones whose story was merely thrown together for the sake of having one or whose place should be behind the gameplay and is only there for those who really want to be invested in it.



Yes, but at the same time you're saying that the setting and background of the gameplay is irrelevant. We've progressed this far to make them relevant. Yes, back then they were unimportant, but now we've progressed to make them known. That's why 64 retconned the SNES game, that's why Metroid had a developed storyline. etc.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Heavy Rain, the Uncharted games, Secret of Monkey Island, and so on.  I will never throw Star Fox into the same level of storytelling or hold the importance of canon in as high regard as those franchises.



Hahahahahaha! For a moment you said Heavy Rain has a story worth noting.

And yes, despite what you think, Star Fox has canon. So what if you don't think it's important? It's there.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Star Fox is not a franchise that deserves careful consideration of canon.  Not even the people who worked on the damn franchise really cared, otherwise they probably wouldn't have decided to retcon the series after the failed attempt to launch Star Fox 2 and moved on to Star Fox 64.  Even Dylan Cutbert admitted that the only people who seem to be interested in the series anymore are furrys for obvious reasons not pertaining to the gameplay experience.



They only cared since 64, actually. That's why they even discussed the validity of Command.

Hell, despite not being canon, you can still see Command having carried over the character changes from the previous games.

Note that I am not saying that Star Fox is like shit like Sonic. No, Star Fox must be kept simple, as opposed to Command. However, consistency is still part of gaming. Only idiots don't care about consistency, and should be excommunicated or beaten to death because they make stuff like creative writing useless.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And I posted my opinion that canon shouldn't be a concern when discussing Star Fox, it should be the gameplay.  My comments were relevant to the discussion, because I addressed the issue of canon while alluding to what I believe is a more important issue.  You decided to argue against my position and I have replied since discussing the importance of canon in games like Star Fox.  I don't believe that's derailing the topic in any way.  No need to rage about it.



It derailed in a sense that you took away the discussion of what is canon to gameplay hurr-durr. Then again, the whole topic is a joke and that Krystal is a poor addition.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> False assumption there.  I loved Shadow of the Colossus and I'm among those who thought it was an underrated game that didn't get the media attention and sales numbers it deserved.  I'm also very eager to get my hands on The Last Guardian.



Then my bad. Still, God of Mash sucks. Go play better games like DMC (which, surprise, has canon).


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm talking about Wolfox's idea of what a "true gamer" is, at least that's what I'm assuming he's alluding to from his saying that "most gamers" are only interested in instant gratification.


I really don't care what a "true gamer" would be, Mainly because the whole idea behind it is silly.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

I never really even mentioned what a true gamer is - I just simply said gamers who prefer instant gratification need to broaden up and look beyond.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Instant gratification is not bad but it should not be an end-all qualifier as to what makes games.



And I never claimed it was the end-all qualifier for what makes games, period.  I've continually said "games like Star Fox" or alluded to other series of games.  I never once said "games in general" or "games, period."  If you weren't nerd raging so much you might have realized that.



> Yes, but at the same time you're saying that the setting and background of the gameplay is irrelevant. We've progressed this far to make them relevant. Yes, back then they were unimportant, but now we've progressed to make them known. That's why 64 retconned the SNES game, that's why Metroid had a developed storyline. etc.



In some cases, they are irrelevant.  Star Fox 64, for all we know, could have been just as addictive and fun if it was some dragon riding simulator with the same game mechanics, basic level design, etc, except instead of having a sci-fi setting you have a fantasy one, ala Panzer Dragoon.

And progress doesn't necessarily mean that we completely abandon the past.  2D gaming is springing up once again, with some side-scrollers like Castle Crashers or Solder X Prototype having unimportant stories while the action take center stage.  And as I mentioned, Just Cause 2 is an example of a next-gen game where canon stops being as much of an issue as making a fun gaming experience.



> Hahahahahaha! For a moment you said Heavy Rain has a story worth noting.
> 
> And yes, despite what you think, Star Fox has canon. So what if you don't think it's important? It's there.



Heavy Rain's story is certainly a lot more engaging than Star Fox's.  :V  Prove me wrong.

And as I previously mentioned, games tend to fall under three categories: Ones where story is meant to be engrossing, ones where they're just thrown in to give context to the situation, and ones where they are just merely there for those who wish to follow them.

For the record, Star Fox, when it was still relevant, fell under the second category.



> That's why they even discussed the validity of Command.



And you don't see that as merely trying to appease the fanboys of their already bare-bones fanbase after the debacles that were the two previous games?



> Note that I am not saying that Star Fox is like shit like Sonic.



I'm glad you mentioned Sonic.  Sonic, unlike Mario, tried to deviate away from the general "premise" formula that made the originals great.  It had some success early on, but it quickly failed to the point now where Sonic Team had to rely on a werewolf gimmick, giving characters guns, and crazy stories involving creepy anthro-human relationships to try and draw people in.  Now, they're finally trying to go back the old formula of just throwing Sonic into a series of levels to fight Eggman/Robotnik because he's an asshole.  So much for progress.



> Only idiots don't care about consistency, and should be excommunicated or beaten to death because they make stuff like creative writing useless.



Again, you seem to be taking things too seriously.  I can understand if you're getting pissed off at not having consistency within a single game, but between several games, as Mario has shown, consistency at times only really needs to be in the premise of a certain game.  Not all games, but some.  Considering yours and Perverted Impact's huge nerd rage over Krystal, I think you'll agree that consistency can take a back seat to perhaps another retcon as I proposed.



> It derailed in a sense that you took away the discussion of what is canon to gameplay hurr-durr.



You seem to be really getting upset if you gotta resort to "hurr-durr."  Why don't you calm down and come back when you're ready to talk like the adult you claim to be since you're so interested in analyzing stories and canon?



> Still, God of Mash sucks. Go play better games like DMC (which, surprise, has canon).



That's a matter of personal preference.  As I said, I enjoyed God of War for throwing me into the game immediately.  DMC, while having fun combat, was riddled with so much smugness and crappy fashion sense that it kind of brought down the experience for me a little.  I enjoyed both games more for their gameplay rather than their stories.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Now, they're finally trying to go back the old formula of just throwing Sonic into a series of levels to fight Eggman/Robotnik because he's an asshole. So much for progress.


 Huh?



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Considering yours and Perverted Impact's huge nerd rage over Krystal.


 No, We just want her dead, No rage.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Huh?



This.

[yt]veb5tG6ilxc[/yt]


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

Should I show him the homing physics and mine cart?



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And I never claimed it was the end-all qualifier for what makes games, period.  I've continually said "games like Star Fox" or alluded to other series of games.  I never once said "games in general" or "games, period."  If you weren't nerd raging so much you might have realized that.



And yet Nintendo gave Star Fox backstory, along with Metroid, etc. Funny that.



> In some cases, they are irrelevant.  Star Fox 64, for all we know, could have been just as addictive and fun if it was some dragon riding simulator with the same game mechanics, basic level design, etc, except instead of having a sci-fi setting you have a fantasy one, ala Panzer Dragoon.
> 
> And progress doesn't necessarily mean that we completely abandon the past.  2D gaming is springing up once again, with some side-scrollers like Castle Crashers or Solder X Prototype having unimportant stories while the action take center stage.  And as I mentioned, Just Cause 2 is an example of a next-gen game where canon stops being as much of an issue as making a fun gaming experience.



Go look up Omega Boost. Star Fox 64 is so overrated that they missed the BEST rail shooter. Anyway, with that said, we can't really tell, because it's Star Fox, so what-ifs really can't be used as an argument.

And no, I don't think 2d to 3d is progress - usually when people refer to it they meant the perspective of the game. Progress of 2D, for instance, is use of physics and more platforming functions for instance.



> Heavy Rain's story is certainly a lot more engaging than Star Fox's.  :V  Prove me wrong.
> 
> And as I previously mentioned, games tend to fall under three categories: Ones where story is meant to be engrossing, ones where they're just thrown in to give context to the situation, and ones where they are just merely there for those who wish to follow them.
> 
> For the record, Star Fox, when it was still relevant, fell under the second category.



Heavy Rain felt like a gamer wrote the story. It had instances of idiot balls hitting the hero (I'm supposed to be a serial killer but for some odd reason I don't about it), and such. It's pretending to be deep despite the fact that it's not.

Yes, Star Fox is about saving Lylat. He had things going within it. What's so hard to get on that?

Note - NONE of us are saying Star Fox has drama. Seriously, whoever thought of that need to be shot. None of the new games have that sans Command, and we all know Command is the worst.

The canon in Star Fox is simple. Canon does not mean it is complex. It just means there is consistency.



> And you don't see that as merely trying to appease the fanboys of their already bare-bones fanbase after the debacles that were the two previous games?



Fanboys don't exist in a corporation's eye. Also, I don't think Star Fox fanboys are as vocal as compared to Sonic's shitty fanbase.



> I'm glad you mentioned Sonic.  Sonic, unlike Mario, tried to deviate away from the general "premise" formula that made the originals great.  It had some success early on, but it quickly failed to the point now where Sonic Team had to rely on a werewolf gimmick, giving characters guns, and crazy stories involving creepy anthro-human relationships to try and draw people in.  Now, they're finally trying to go back the old formula of just throwing Sonic into a series of levels to fight Eggman/Robotnik because he's an asshole.  So much for progress.



Sonic Cycle!



> Again, you seem to be taking things too seriously.  I can understand if you're getting pissed off at not having consistency within a single game, but between several games, as Mario has shown, consistency at times only really needs to be in the premise of a certain game.  Not all games, but some.  Considering yours and Perverted Impact's huge nerd rage over Krystal, I think you'll agree that consistency can take a back seat to perhaps another retcon as I proposed.



Nah, Mario works because it has been proven that Mario has nothing consistent within him. Hell, even Link got that "multiple timeline" shit. Other works of Mario have shown consistent timeline, even Kirby.



> You seem to be really getting upset if you gotta resort to "hurr-durr."  Why don't you calm down and come back when you're ready to talk like the adult you claim to be since you're so interested in analyzing stories and canon?



Nah, I'm just annoyed because you ruined the topic with an offtopic stuff.



> That's a matter of personal preference.  As I said, I enjoyed God of War for throwing me into the game immediately.  DMC, while having fun combat, was riddled with so much smugness and crappy fashion sense that it kind of brought down the experience for me a little.  I enjoyed both games more for their gameplay rather than their stories.



And thus you used the keyword there - preference. I prefer games to be both enjoyable AND still proper in canon. DMC did well but why the smugness? Is it because the characters are too "bishie" for you? At least they don't look stupid like Bland-tos.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> This.
> 
> [yt]veb5tG6ilxc[/yt]


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64904&highlight=Sonic&page=7

Derp.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey guys, What do you think of this idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And yet Nintendo gave Star Fox backstory, along with Metroid, etc. Funny that.



Again, merely there for the purpose of giving your actions context.  The "backstory" seems more like an extended premise to me rather than a story.



> Anyway, with that said, we can't really tell, because it's Star Fox, so what-ifs really can't be used as an argument.



The point is to illustrate the idea that gamers couldn't care less about the two-minute premise thrown in at the beginning of the game for an arcade-like shooter like Star Fox.  You could argue the original Final Fight had a story, but who really cared other than it gave you a reason to run around the streets of Metro City kicking ass?



> Yes, Star Fox is about saving Lylat. He had things going within it. What's so hard to get on that?



Nothing wrong with that.  All I'm saying that it's ALL it should be.  No going off to save spirits, no drama over sacrificing the lives of peripheral characters, only for them to somehow cheat death and come back, no lame character conflict between two characters whose only reason for their love interest is because of a game that wasn't even supposed to be part of the series.  There's a lot of shit going on with Star Fox's story that the developers are throwing in that really doesn't have a place or needs consideration, especially when you can't even play as these characters.



> Also, I don't think Star Fox fanboys are as vocal as compared to Sonic's shitty fanbase.



Fair enough.



> Nah, I'm just annoyed because you ruined the topic with an offtopic stuff.



Hey, I just threw in my two cents, buddy.  If you thought I was bringing down the topic, then why did you respond and give my comments legitimacy if they had none?  :V



> DMC did well but why the smugness? Is it because the characters are too "bishie" for you?



No, I just generally don't like Japanese animation and their cookie-cutter "badass" characters which for the most part turn out to be pricks dressed up near fetish gear.  Dante fits that bill.  :V


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That's a matter of personal preference.  As I said, I enjoyed God of War for throwing me into the game immediately.  DMC, while having fun combat, was riddled with so much smugness and crappy fashion sense that it kind of brought down the experience for me a little.  I enjoyed both games more for their gameplay rather than their stories.



^this. Loved God of War; nice story, uses actual mythology, killing is fun (Pandora ;^; )

I hated DMC, especially DMC4 

Don't read this unless you want to VDMC4 plot:  
Nero:"Ima bad boy who doesn't conform with every one else"
Whats-her-face: "herpa derpy derpderp"
Bad guys: "graaaaaaa!"
the pope: "Mwahahaha!"
Dante: see "Awesome May Cry"

Tangent time 

So, Nero and Dante fight, blahblahblah, the pope is evil and steals the girl that Nero loves but does say anything and doesn't GET to say for the whole game. Nero beats the shit out of ALL these monsters even though we see no evidence of him actually becoming strong (cuz hes so badass), all the while, gaining jusssst the right magical power to progress just far enough to find the next magical power. Then the popeazord eat Nero. End game? hurr hurr WRONG! Now you get to go through THE WHOLE GAME IN REVERSE! But you get to do it as Dante, so... Blah.

Nice supe anime story line, capcom. Bayonetta is worse.


But, back on topic. I think starfox is doing fine. Maybe make it a bit more mature (like with Assault).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 25, 2010)

DMC2 and 4 sucks.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Again, merely there for the purpose of giving your actions context.  The "backstory" seems more like an extended premise to me rather than a story.



Actually, what I am getting at is that the story doesn't have to be deep. Just make it there to give a background and setting.



> The point is to illustrate the idea that gamers couldn't care less about the two-minute premise thrown in at the beginning of the game for an arcade-like shooter like Star Fox.  You could argue the original Final Fight had a story, but who really cared other than it gave you a reason to run around the streets of Metro City kicking ass?



I see your point. I just said that because removing the idea of a setting or a background would just make things bland.



> Nothing wrong with that.  All I'm saying that it's ALL it should be.  No going off to save spirits, no drama over sacrificing the lives of peripheral characters, only for them to somehow cheat death and come back, no lame character conflict between two characters whose only reason for their love interest is because of a game that wasn't even supposed to be part of the series.  There's a lot of shit going on with Star Fox's story that the developers are throwing in that really doesn't have a place or needs consideration, especially when you can't even play as these characters.



Star Fox doesn't have that. Most of the "story" points are just simple stuff, like Wolf and Fox being rivals, etc. The only thing to have drama is Command and even the fanbase hates that.



> Hey, I just threw in my two cents, buddy.  If you thought I was bringing down the topic, then why did you respond and give my comments legitimacy if they had none?  :V



I respond to anything :X



> No, I just generally don't like Japanese animation and their cookie-cutter "badass" characters which for the most part turn out to be pricks dressed up near fetish gear.  Dante fits that bill.  :V



I see your point. Though I see the same thing to Kratos as being a generic Mighty Whitey as seen in most shooters, ruining Greek mythos aside.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> But, back on topic. I think starfox is doing fine. Maybe make it a bit more mature (like with Assault).


never mention Assault, seems StarFox fans want to also not acknowledge it, but I guess after commands they are now going "fuck, at least this isnt as bad as commands"


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I see your point. Though I see the same thing to Kratos as being a generic Mighty Whitey as seen in most shooters, ruining Greek mythos aside.



Maybe that's cause it's Greece or, i don know, BECAUSE HE KILLED HIS FAMILY!!!? Y'know, the whole "Ashes of your familty that YOU murdered" thing?

Did you play GoW3? Beautiful ending.



Crysix Fousen said:


> never mention Assault, seems StarFox fans  want to also not acknowledge it, but I guess after commands they are now  going "fuck, at least this isnt as bad as commands"



I liked Assault. Those nano-xeno-nerco thingies were cool.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 25, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I liked Assault. Those nano-xeno-nerco thingies were cool.


you mean the aparoids?


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> never mention Assault, seems StarFox fans want to also not acknowledge it, but I guess after commands they are now going "fuck, at least this isnt as bad as commands"





Crysix Fousen said:


> you mean the aparoids?



Loved the final boss :3c


----------

